# Hinweis auf eine Webseite



## Pitt

Hallo,

es handelt sich um eine rein technische Frage. Ich möchte in einem von mir verfassten Beitrag einen Hinweis auf eine andere Webseite, z.B. auf das DPD (Diccionario Panhispánico de Dudas) einfügen. Welche technischen Schritte sind dazu erforderlich?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## ErOtto

Hallo Pitt,

technisch wie? wie man die Seite verlinkt? Oder wie die Vorgehensweise ist (Erlaubnis, usw.)?

Gruss
ErOtto

PS.- Glaube verstanden zu haben - hier bei WR, Dein Beitrag, andere Seite verlinken - richtig?


----------



## Pitt

ErOtto said:


> Hallo Pitt,
> 
> technisch wie? wie man die Seite verlinkt? Oder wie die Vorgehensweise ist (Erlaubnis, usw.)?
> 
> Gruss
> ErOtto
> 
> PS.- Glaube verstanden zu haben - hier bei WR, Dein Beitrag, andere Seite verlinken - richtig?


 
Vielleicht habe ich mich nicht klar geneug ausgedrückt. Ich möchte z.B. in meinem Beitrag auf das Thema "Leísmo" im DPD hinweisen, d.h. durch einen Mausklick kann ein User den entsprechenden Textabschnitt aus dem DPD anschauen. Wie mache ich das?

Gruß,
Pitt


----------



## ErOtto

Verstehe, Du weisst nicht wie Du den direkten Link bekommst.

Sieht so aus:

DPD
http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/SrvltGUIBusUsual?LEMA=

DRAE
http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltGUIBusUsual?LEMA=

Nach LEMA= muss noch Suchbegriff eingegeben werden

Gruss
ErOtto


----------



## Pitt

Ich danke Dir für Deine Erklärugen.

Saludos desde Alemania
Pitt


----------



## Pitt

Hello,

I'd like to know how to add an link to another web-page into my thread.

Thanks for helping me.


----------



## Jana337

Simply copy the URL. If you want to hide it behind another word, use the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 icon (do not forget to remove the http:// that is there by default).


----------



## Pitt

Jana337 said:


> Simply copy the URL. If you want to hide it behind another word, use the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> icon (do not forget to remove the http:// that is there by default).


 
Thanks for helping me!


----------

